# Encore gets "Gunsmoke", "Have Gun...", "Rawhide"



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From The Hollywood Reporter:


> Premium movie outlet Encore has acquired the rights to air several classic Western series from CBS TV Distribution, including "Gunsmoke" and "Rawhide."
> 
> "Gunsmoke" will return to TV in January on the company's Encore Westerns channel, with "Have Gun Will Travel" and "Rawhide" airing sometime next year.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

That's something I could get excited about, if the channel was in HD.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Something tells me you're finally the target demographic, phrelin


----------



## Yakuman (Sep 12, 2009)

paulman182 said:


> That's something I could get excited about, if the channel was in HD.


Why do you need "Gunsmoke" in HD?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yakuman said:


> Why do you need "Gunsmoke" in HD?


:welcome_s

There are people here who just can't stand to watch TV the way it technologically was prior to the 21st Century.:sure:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Yakuman said:


> Why do you need "Gunsmoke" in HD?


It would be awsome, it was filmed.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't care about HD. I'd just like to see it without being cut up into 3 minute segments by TV Land.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

davring said:


> It would be awsome, it was filmed.


Well, maybe if the director had the foresight to think in terms of a 16:9 format rather than 4:3 format in which the audience he was filming it for would watch it.

And while I loved "Have Gun Will Travel" I don't really need to see Richard Boone in HD B&W.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

There are so many others I'd like to see brought back like "Iron Horse".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> There are so many others I'd like to see brought back like "Iron Horse".


If it brings the Encore package enough new subscribers, maybe we'll see more of this. It would be great.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 

For anyone interested,here is a link to the Encore page via the Starz website.

http://www.starz.com/channels/encore

According to that link,it states that Encore is available in HD.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> That's something I could get excited about, if the channel was in HD.


Late 2010 or early 2011


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

phrelin said:


> And while I loved "Have Gun Will Travel" I don't really need to see Richard Boone in HD B&W.


That is a rather scary thought


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm thinking the shows will be on Encore's "Westerns" channel, which to my knowledge is not available in HD.

It's hard for me to believe that anyone who has seen how good filmed shows and movies from the 4:3 B&W days can look in HD, would not prefer them that way.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

paulman182 said:


> It's hard for me to believe that anyone who has seen how good filmed shows and movies from the 4:3 B&W days can look in HD, would not prefer them that way.


It's hard for me to believe that some people have to insert the phrase "HD" into almost every post on every thread.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

What next - Big Valley and Ponderosa?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> It's hard for me to believe that some people have to insert the phrase "HD" into almost every post on every thread.


It's hard for me to believe that I can post a message that doesn't mention...err, well, you know!:lol:

It matters to me because I stopped recording SD a few months ago.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

This is good news. I will look forward to Gunsmoke and Have Gun. I wonder if they got all of the shows or just the first 10 years like they had it the last time gunsmoke was on. Maverick is great show but time for something different.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

davring said:


> That is a rather scary thought











My first thought about him as well.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

And if you can't wait until next year for Paladin click here: Have Gun - Will Travel: Watch Full Episodes - CBS.com


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> And if you can't wait until next year for Paladin click here: Have Gun - Will Travel: Watch Full Episodes - CBS.com


Well, how about that. Thanks.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

Yipee

I hope they show all the episodes of Have Gun Will Travel. Only the first 3 seasons came out on DVD. I've been waiting 3 years for the last 3 seasons.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

"Gun" started yesterday.

"Gunsmoke" started today.

I think "The Virginian" started Friday.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> "Gun" started yesterday.
> 
> "Gunsmoke" started today.
> 
> I think "The Virginian" started Friday.


Congrats to all you folks that have been waiting for this. I'm more of a "Wild Wild West" fan myself.  Enjoy!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat?, thanks for bringing this thread up. It's embarrassing but I forgot all about this. I upgraded my Dish package this afternoon which will give us plenty of these old shows to record and watch.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

bidger said:


> Congrats to all you folks that have been waiting for this. I'm more of a "Wild Wild West" fan myself.  Enjoy!


Wow. I'm having flashbacks. I had a housemate in college who had to watch "Wild, Wild West" every week. He would study the show trying to catch every detail of what was happening. :lol:

I agree on Have Gun and may have to set some timers when it starts. It was one of my favs at the time.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

I enjoyed the Have Gun Will Travel marathon over the weekend. All in all, the stories held up fairly well and my DVR is set to record future episodes. Hard to believe they did 216 episodes in 6 seasons.

I agree Wild Wild West would be a good addition. I would also like to see Laredo added too.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

And "The Iron Horse"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wire Paladin said:


> I enjoyed the Have Gun Will Travel marathon over the weekend. All in all, the stories held up fairly well and my DVR is set to record future episodes. Hard to believe they did 216 episodes in 6 seasons.


I NEVER would have guessed that you would be a Have Gun Will Travel fan.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Yeah, who'd a thunk it?

How many other 90 minute westerns were there? They're still running Cimmaron Strip on the weekend which I hope they don't drop.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm curious as to how many fans of 50s and 60s TV Westerns that are also DirecTV subs have checked out "Deadwood" on the 101? If you haven't be forewarned, the language used and most of the situations depicted would have stood a toothpick's chance in a blast furnace of making onto network TV, back then or now. But, I think that's why I like it. If the Old West was bawdy and lawless, then it's summed up pretty well on that show.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not a DirecTV subscriber, but I was disappointed when HBO didn't go for a fourth season of "Deadwood." To me it was the perfect Early 21st Century TV Western.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

They could go a bit more modern with Cade's County with Glenn Ford.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

phrelin said:


> I'm not a DirecTV subscriber, but I was disappointed when HBO didn't go for a fourth season of "Deadwood." To me it was the perfect Early 21st Century TV Western.


Yeah, me too. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As a former Dish customer and now a Comcast sub I didn't follow the _Deadwood_ series on HBO but now I'm having second thoughts. If the show goes into reruns,
I might give it a go.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Nick said:


> As a former Dish customer and now a Comcast sub I didn't follow the _Deadwood_ series on HBO but now I'm having second thoughts. If the show goes into reruns,
> I might give it a go.


Check it out here. I think they have all the episodes but I didn't look at all three season listings. Watch Deadwood Season 1 Online - Full Episodes of Deadwood & More TV Shows Online with blinkx Remote


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

bidger said:


> I'm curious as to how many fans of 50s and 60s TV Westerns that are also DirecTV subs have checked out "Deadwood" on the 101? If you haven't be forewarned, the language used and most of the situations depicted would have stood a toothpick's chance in a blast furnace of making onto network TV, back then or now. But, I think that's why I like it. If the Old West was bawdy and lawless, then it's summed up pretty well on that show.


The main thing I don't like about it is the fact that period-accurate profanity has been replaced with modern profanity. It might as well be censored out entirely.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

paulman182 said:


> The main thing I don't like about it is the fact that period-accurate profanity has been replaced with modern profanity. It might as well be censored out entirely.


Agree. Why is it necessary at all?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Agree. Why is it necessary at all?


I was a bit put off by the lack of historical accuracy in the swearing, but I assumed that the purpose was to create the atmosphere of a gold mining town of mostly men where most of the few women present were ...ah... barmaids.:sure:


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> The main thing I don't like about it is the fact that period-accurate profanity has been replaced with modern profanity. It might as well be censored out entirely.





Richard King said:


> Agree. Why is it necessary at all?


From the Deadwood (TV Series) Wiki:
From its debut, Deadwood has drawn attention for its use of extremely explicit, modern profanity, especially among the more coarse characters. It is a deliberate anachronism on the part of the creator with a twofold intent. Milch has explained in several interviews and on the DVD commentary tracks that the characters were originally intended to use period slang and swear words. Such words, however, were based heavily on the era's deep religious roots and tended to be more blasphemous than scatological. Instead of being shockingly crude (in keeping with the tone of a frontier mining camp), the results sounded downright comical. As one commentator put it "&#8230; *if you put words like 'goldarn' into the mouths of the characters on 'Deadwood', they'd all wind up sounding like Yosemite Sam*."

The bolded part rings true for me. A format that played fine for TV in the 50s thru 70s for Westerns wouldn't work on modern TV, especially a premium channel, where it's expected to be edgier.

Thanks for your replies and we'll consider that closed.


----------

